# Ford 120



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just recently drove buy a place that had a ford 120 parked out front with a plow, checked it out was pretty clean and liked the old workhorse, my question is what are the possibilitys attachments wise? Mainly snow blower/thrower wise? Thanks for your time


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They did make a 48' blade for them, and a 42" snow blower. Whether you can still find either would be a different story. Not sure if a different unit could be adapted or not.


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Attachments,*

You can buy rear PTO 3 point, plow, disk, cultivators, about any thing you want, I would get it


----------



## dlaribee80 (3 mo ago)

I have a 120 with a push blade,mower deck, roller, rear tiller, snowblower, and dump cart. Barn find a couple of years ago. They're out there but probably hard to find


----------

